

Validating Our Hypothesis Using Hacker News - bretthardin
http://blog.sourceninja.com/validating-our-hypothesis-using-hacker-news

======
nnythm
this is not an example of validating your hypothesis. the question you should
be asking is, "Do people want this service?" The people who want this service
are the people in the 21-40 range. The people who don't know are not the
people who need your service--they don't know because they don't care.

------
larrys
"How much would you pay for a tool that made you aware of updates in the open
source software that you built your product on?"

Well first as you know peoples answers to this type of question is filled with
false positives.

I think your service needs to be sold on an enterprise level to people who
have a budget and can pay for it. People who use open source but also pay for
and have the budget for solutions to problems.

